
Microsoft Research blending Art and Science + talking to plants too - swaggyteddy
http://innovation.microsoft.com/the-intersection-of-art-and-science/
======
swaggyteddy
I saw this at the Microsoft Ignite conference last week, and it was a _super_
cool talk. What piqued my interest was using ML/NLP to communicate with plants
(a holy smokes moment for me) and using sound to hear pollution.

Anyone know of other projects out there like this?

------
gipii81
i'd be interested to see what model has been used for having the NLP plant
part! Cool!!

